# JANUARY PHOTO COMPETITION - ON NOW



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWSazVwAAAxfgAAQQAHwIgCQ0AovZ5ygIABIap6nlANNpHqNGTTQNU2ppp6h6mgZMTTBTtDUKVTdHjUKyg4VR4VoMV+RDZzPiEnTz6fYSSTBUqNBRaDG1uCagQHkDIri7kinChIMk1mrgA==


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Early morning on the Werribee River








One of the old boats at the mouth of the river


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Dot to Dot ??


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

nice shots Occy...(and I hate to be a spoilsport) but just a reminder that all photos must be taken 'while yakfishing or show an aspect of yakfishing' to qualify for any prizes.... 8)


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

and now for something completely different from SA


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

> Only photos taken during the month of January 2007 will be considered


might be a little hard to win now


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of me fishing in a quiet creek up at South West Rocks during the new year holidays.

I like the reflection of the pelican in the water in this pic.










Cheers

Marty


----------



## gregmacc (Dec 18, 2007)

Is that Maslins beach paddlepop? Ever do any good there?


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

thanks guys - it's actually aldinga beach, just south of the carpark. some squid were caught but i was unsuccessfully targetting snook.

the bloke with the dog is Stefan the same guy riding the bike in the other photo. the hobie belongs to his girlfriend Coralie. i met them on a paddle between rapid bay and second valley after boxing day and she fell in love with the hobie on first sight and after i gave her a test paddle she was hooked - but she does ride a recumbant as well!

she bought one next day so i'll be off to Binks soon to get my spotters fee! they live in the arts-eco village in aldinga and there's apparently quite a few paddle craft there

we all went out the next morning and had a close encounter with a large pod of dolphins and i shot some great images. unfortunately a finger smudge i somehow put on the camera lens meant that what i was expecting to be quality shots were mostly crap

but i've added this extra photo which has no great photogenic properties but shows the mouth of the murray river - a sight that not a lot of east coasters will ever see


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

One of the calmest mornings I can remember looking out to South Head


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

for those interested, here's one of the smudged shots from the next days dolphin chase a reasonable way offshore


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Mirror perfect:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Wont stop me ( Well maybe the swimming bit ), I am a fool :


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

Heres South Australia for you, this was taken just before the kyak comp started in Westlakes.








_-Cheers
Chaser_


----------



## basadev (Nov 21, 2007)

Promenade on Pipers Bay at Foster.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The reason I get up early.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Top shot of Peril-encapsulates the joy of it


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Two snaps from Baroon Pocket Dam, Maleny, Queensland.

Needless to say it was a magic day out on the water.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Water draining from Mangroves while on the paddle up Schultz Canal.Brisbane.QLD.


----------



## Geoffro (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok so no flatties about but airborne sharks..... much fun


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I just liked this one...


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

One of those moments when you wish you learnt to Juggle










Fly little fishy Fly :lol:


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

These are a few from a camping/fishing/yakking trip last weekend up at Borumba Dam and the small creeks that surround it.

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## basadev (Nov 21, 2007)

Octopus garden


He actually tried to eat my shiny olympus after the picture was taken and I pulled him out of the water but he let it go before I put him into my kayak.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Another shot of the lazy life in the Sunshine State. This one was taken at the upper Brisbane River near Fernvale.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

let me go !!


----------



## darkrealm666 (Jan 21, 2008)

this is just for a bit of a giggle...










I bring you, THE NEON YAK!!!


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

That yaks PIMPed 8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

More bloody dawn at Long Reef.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I had to enter this photo of my eldest daughter Khe-sanh on her first kayak fishing trip at Coochiemudlo island where she caught her first fish. Hopefully tis is the start of a long kayak fishing rlationship together


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

hey mate,

barnsey fan- yes, named after the song - no. A long story mate,but the short version is that the meaning of the name, and in honour of the battle that took place at khe-sanh were the main reasons for the name. (khe= as beautiful as coral.......sanh= smart and intelligent).

The major reason was that after 26hrs of labour i told kelli she could name her whatever she wanted :shock: ........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: there was a little of that going on. Thanks mate


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Occy...there actually bass  ...and the lures are what they call spinnerbaits...mainly used for bass. Though i have caught 3 bream off memory while chasing bass on them and they have all been thumpers to !! :shock:


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

caught2 said:


> stunning skies seem to be a big one for kayak fishing - here's another!


...and God said let there be light and there was,.....and you could see for bloody miles


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Mallacoota - 36cm Black Bream :










Mallacoota - Gypsy Point :


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

EMD Jan 08`


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

"I Thought I Told You Not To Get Any Rust On It?"


----------

